# [Help] Nova Launcher Keeps Force Closing.. Can't Access Anything



## midknight (Feb 1, 2012)

Sometimes when I reboot and seemingly everytime I power off and power back on, nova launcher crashes perpetually and I can't do or access anything. I first became aware of this problem when I tried to change my LCD Density from 280 back to 320, did a reboot to see the changes, but Nova Launcher repeatedly force closed. As soon as I hit "okay" or whatever to get rid of the pop up, it comes right back up.

The only solution for me has been to pull the battery out and restore my last nandroid. Everything is fine until it happens again from rebooting or shutting down.

I'm running AOKP M3 and Trinity Kernel and my nova launcher layout is 5 rows x 5 columns with medium margins for dock and desktop.

I've tried installing the latest build of AOKP and everything was fine, back to 320 LCD density. I then tried to restore my backup on nova launcher for my homescreen configuration and then it immediately crashed perpertually again.

Any ideas? I don't know what to do, but it'd be nice to be able to switch LCD density back and forth without this happening, since that seems to be the only solution I have to install some apps that say they're not compatible with my phone when i'm on 280 LCD Density. (Any solutions to that as well? 320 seems huuuuge to me now, but I hate that some apps are saying they're incompatible now).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

I had this issue on AOKP v23. I downloaded a Nova Launcher themed with the invisible folders, but wanted to revert back to the original apk. I tried doing the swap using Root Explorer, then rebooting. I couldn't get it to stop force closing. I removed Nova Launcher from the phone and rebooted, then re-downloaded Nova to my PC and booted the phone into recovery to ADB push Nova to /system/app. After that it has been fine.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Are you restoring a nova backup from a previous version of nova? ie nova 10 backup on nova 13 version? I had issues with force closes when doing this.


----------



## midknight (Feb 1, 2012)

Actually, I have been using older back ups with newer versions of Nova. BUT, that doesn't solve why I can't simply reboot without nova launcher immediately crashing.

I JUST did another Nandroid, finished backing up, and rebooted. Nova Launcher crashes. Had to do a battery pull and restore that nandroid I just made.

If I reboot to change the LCD Density, helk, for any reason, Nova Launcher will immediately crash upon start up. If the phone dies, I recharge, restart the phone, Nova Launcher will immediately crash upon starting.

Any more ideas? I'm on the current version of Nova Launcher...


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I have found using Nova's backup/restore feature to cause many problems for me. Now I just leave Nova in data/apps instead of system/apps and all my data is there when I update GummyNex. I'm also thinking that Nova may not be compatible with LCD density changes, but I don't know this for sure.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

I hate to ask the obvious but have you tried uninstalling nova and redownloading/installing?


----------



## midknight (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes, i have uninstalled/reinstalled. I think I'm just going to have to go the long way on this. I'll try wiping completely, flashing the latest version of AOKP, installing a fresh copy of nova launcher... and NOT trying to restore my screens using nova launcher's backups.

If that doesn't work, I might just have to move on from this launcher...

[Edit] Also, that last nandroid I made doesn't work. If I restore it and boot up, I get the same perpetual crash from Nova Launcher. Great... Gotta go to the previous nandroid.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

midknight said:


> Yes, i have uninstalled/reinstalled. I think I'm just going to have to go the long way on this. I'll try wiping completely, flashing the latest version of AOKP, installing a fresh copy of nova launcher... and NOT trying to restore my screens using nova launcher's backups.
> 
> If that doesn't work, I might just have to move on from this launcher...
> 
> [Edit] Also, that last nandroid I made doesn't work. If I restore it and boot up, I get the same perpetual crash from Nova Launcher. Great... Gotta go to the previous nandroid.


I'm not sure if there is still a flashable Nova out there... but if there is, you might be able to nandroid restore then flash Nova, before you boot up.


----------



## GoBears (Dec 11, 2011)

I thought Roman baked Nova right into AOKP?


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I'm not sure if there is still a flashable Nova out there... but if there is, you might be able to nandroid restore then flash Nova, before you boot up.


Flashables here

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1389071


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

GoBears said:


> I thought Roman baked Nova right into AOKP?


He did.


----------



## LANAtron (Jun 24, 2011)

When you install the rom choose a different launcher. Go to Settings>Apps>Nova settings and clear cache. Do the same for your other launcher and you should be OK. I've never had an issue restoring Nova after I did these steps.

Sent from my G-Nex


----------

